
Learn Programming Concepts Not Languages - rdd_user
https://remotedevdaily.com/learn-programming-concepts-not-languages/
======
jennasys
Learning enough of a language just to do something with it is not necessarily
learning the language. It can take a while to actually learn the idioms of a
given language and make full use of it. So if your Python code looks like
JavaScript or C#, you're not there yet. This is an older post, but still
interesting to consider: [https://skien.cc/blog/2014/04/09/unpythonic-
python/](https://skien.cc/blog/2014/04/09/unpythonic-python/)

~~~
rdd_user
Yep, that's a fair point. There is definitely good value in learning the
idioms of a language in order to unlock it's full power. I've definitely seen
many examples where people for example are writing java code in python.

Though, being able to learn a language in-depth enough to write good,
maintainable code probably is a sign that you do have a pretty good grasp of
programming concepts and fundamentals I would imagine.

